# PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

					Die PCGH 08/2016 bietet ein Radeon-RX-480-Special, Marktübersicht 12x GTX 1080-/1070-Karten, So-1151-Boards, Gaming-Stühle, Tests: i7-6800K, Praxis: Windows 10 vs. 8.1 vs. 7, CPU-Belastungstest, Aufrüsten Core 2 Quad -> Skylake, DX12-Features u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Legendary Heroes.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*


----------



## Mueller1 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Da die Beschreibung "12x GTX 1080-/1070-Karten" das nicht genau hergibt: wieviele 1070 Custom-Karten werden denn im Heft getestet (ohne 1080 und Founders-Edition)?


----------



## DanielSon (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Interessante Themen, wird wohl mal gekauft, auch wenn ich sonst eher digital unterwegs bin suche ich noch Lesematerial für sonnige Stunden *träum*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Folgende Grafikkarten wurden getestet:

– Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC
– EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
– Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
– Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
– Inno 3D GTX 1080 iChill X3
– MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock Premium
– Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme

– Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC
– Gainward GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH
– MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
– Palit GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium


----------



## Mueller1 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Folgende Grafikkarten wurden getestet:[...]


Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Pong33 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

In der Ausgabe 07/2016 wurde in der Vorschau auf Seite 130 folgendes angekündigt:
"Tests: ..., Mainboards für Broadwell-E und Sockel 1151, modulare Wasserkühlungen"

Nun kann ich hier weder über Broadwell-E Mainboards, noch über modulare Wasserkühlungen etwas finden.
Ich hoffe doch, dass diese Themen wie angekündigt vorkommen werden!?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



danielson-94 schrieb:


> Interessante Themen, wird wohl mal gekauft, auch wenn ich sonst eher digital unterwegs bin suche ich noch Lesematerial für sonnige Stunden *träum*



Du kannst das Heft auch digital erwerben ...


----------



## orca113 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Hey PCGH Team, der Artikel Komfortabler spielen ist super. Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken einen Gaming Stuhl anzuschaffen oder mir schenken zu lassen.


----------



## ile (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Endlich die Sone Messungen... [emoji39] 

Neigt die msi weniger zu Spulenfiepen als ne Palit? 

Und lasst doch bitte diese Papierverschwendung weg, um Spezialausgaben zu teasern. Das geht doch auch umweltfreundlicher, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



ile schrieb:


> Neigt die msi weniger zu Spulenfiepen als ne Palit?



Nein, zumindest was die uns vorliegenden Karten angeht. Bei der Maxwell-Reihe war das noch anders, da haben die Palit-Platinen tatsächlich lauter gezirpt und gefiept.

MfG,
Raff

PS: Papier ist immerhin ein nachwachsender, ökologischer Rohstoff. Strom hingegen kann auch auf Kernkraft oder Kohle basieren.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Habe gerade angefangen mit Lesen der Kommentar auf Seite 18 ist schon mal sehr beruhigend!
Mal sehen ob es wenn ich dort angekommen bin auch Gaming-Stühle gibt die mir gefallen.


----------



## Kiesewetter (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Oh, die neue Ausgabe liegt schon im Briefkasten. Dann ist das Wochenende ja gerettet. Fehlt nur noch etwas Sonne, dann geht's morgen zum lesen in den Garten. 

Besonders, da mich echt quasi alle Themen interessieren!

Radeon RX 480? Bin gespannt... 
Core 2 Quad vs i7-6700k? Wie mag der gegen meine aktuelle CPU abschneiden... 
Windows 10 vs Win 7/8.1? Ich bin auf Win 10 vor einigen Wochen umgestiegen auch wenn mich die Datensammelwut extrem stört aber stabil ist es bisher. Mal sehen ob es auch schneller ist...
GTX 1080 - 12 Herstellerkarten? Sehr interessant. Bin zwar mit einer GTX 980 OC noch gut zufrieden aber wenn mal das Geld über ist, könnte ich mir so eine 1080 gut vorstellen...
Linux Gaming? Nicht so mein Ding aber grundsätzlich finde ich den Blick über den Windows-Tellerrand durchaus interessant. Wird zumindest mal überflogen...

Fazit: Vielversprechendes Heft. Das Abo läuft erst mal weiter!


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

 Ich freue mich schon nächsten Mittwoch aufs Magazin.


----------



## Ion (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich hab das halbe Heft schon "aufgesaugt", nicht zuletzt weil bei mir im August ein GPU-Upgrade ansteht. Da ich aktuell eine GTX 960 nutze, kommen sowohl die AMD 480 als auch die NV 1070 in Frage.
Das nächste Heft werde ich aber wohl noch abwarten müssen, im aktuellen fehlen immerhin noch (alle) Customs der 480 und für die 1070 werden sicher auch noch weitere Modelle kommen.

Ich finds richtig cool das ihr den Einkaufsführer vergrößert habt. Speziell bei den GPU´s schaue ich da gerne mal rein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Hier liegen schon wieder einige spannende Pascals und weitere folgen. Ich persönlich bin ja weit mehr auf die RX-480-Herstellerdesigns gespannt. So und so: Große Themen des kommenden Hefts. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Pong33 schrieb:


> In der Ausgabe 07/2016 wurde in der Vorschau auf Seite 130 folgendes angekündigt:
> "Tests: ..., Mainboards für Broadwell-E und Sockel 1151, modulare Wasserkühlungen"
> 
> Nun kann ich hier weder über Broadwell-E Mainboards, noch über modulare Wasserkühlungen etwas finden.
> Ich hoffe doch, dass diese Themen wie angekündigt vorkommen werden!?



Keine Sorge, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Die Ankündigung der Broadwell-E-Mainboards war etwas optimistisch und ohne Absprache mit dem zuständigen Fachredakteur – Sockel 1151 + Sockel 2011-v3 + Wasserkühlung hätte ich nicht in angemessener Qualität schaffen können. Dafür, dass die Wasserkühlungskits auch nicht im Heft stehen, muss ich mich aber entschuldigen. Am Freitag vor der Abgabewoche ist das Testsystem ausgefallen. Vor die Wahl gestellt einen halben Test zu veröffentlichen oder ihn zu verschieben, haben wir uns für letzteres entschieden. Mittlerweile habe ich das fünfte von fünf Kits auf dem Teststand und sollte am Montag alle Messungen abschließen; für die nächste Ausgabe könnt ihr euch also freuen auf:
- Alphacool Cool Answer 240 D5/ST
- EK Water Blocks EK-Kit S240
- Magicool 240 DIY Kit
- Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240 LT-BayOne
- XSPC Raystorm Pro Ion AX240 Kit

Die Broadwell-E-Mainboards verschieben sich im Zuge dessen leider um eine weitere Ausgabe. X99 Taichi und Strix X99 Gaming machen sich aber ohnehin noch rar. (Vorläufige Testfeld-Planung neben X99A Gaming Pro Carbon und X99-Ultra Gaming. Änderungen vorbehalten.)


----------



## MDJ (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hier liegen schon wieder einige spannende Pascals und weitere folgen.


Könnt (oder dürft) ihr da schon genaueres sagen, welche Karten voraussichtlich in der nächsten Ausgabe vorhanden sein werden (oder könnten)?


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hier liegen schon wieder einige spannende Pascals und weitere folgen. Ich persönlich bin ja weit mehr auf die RX-480-Herstellerdesigns gespannt. So und so: Große Themen des kommenden Hefts.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich bin persönlich auch sehr auf die 480er Costom Designs gespannt, vor allem was die Stromversorgung angeht.
Für Polare Temperaturen ist aber mein Accelero Xtreme zuständig 
Bis dahin heißt es warten und für meine 280 schwitzen 

Die PCGH 08/16 kommt mir also gerade recht


----------



## wolflux (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich bekomme sie erst Morgenabend am Bahnhof aber die Themen auf der Titelseite sind absolut mein Ding.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Pong33 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Danke für deine Antwort Torsten. Auch wenn mich diese nicht besonders erfreut...


----------



## Metbier (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Folgende Grafikkarten wurden getestet:
> 
> – Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC
> – EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
> ...



OOoooo  und ich hab mich schon auf 12 unterschiedliche 1070 grfreut. Dann muss ich noch ein Monat warten, in der 09. werden bestimmt einige folgen


----------



## Fabi-O (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ist die Liste der mit den zur RX 480 kompatiblen Kühlern schon in dieser Ausgabe?


----------



## Jobsti84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich habe gerade mal paar Bench's mit der R9 290 + FX8350 in ROTTR unter Win 10 x64 gemacht. 
_(Crimson 16.2.2. FRTC 75 FPS, Qualität Tex: High, Oberflächen Opt.: an, Shader Cache an, Freesync an)_
In allen getesteten Grafikeinstellungen habe ich unter DX12 mehr FPS als unter DX11, sehr viel Unterschied vor allem bei den Min-FPS eingeriebenen Details.

2 Stück davon mal mit dem integrierten Benchmark, Preset High ohne VS und Vollgas bis auf die Texturen, samt VS. Jeweils in DX11 vs. DX12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der aktuellen Ausgabe war die Fury in DX12 ganze 11% langsamer als DX11, liegt das nun an der Fury, an meinem FX CPU oder nur an der Benchmarkszene?
Noch aufgefallen ist mir, dass mit DX12 ohne vsync die Kuppel in Syrien flimmert, mit vsync (oder DX11) schaut alles sauber aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Metbier schrieb:


> OOoooo  und ich hab mich schon auf 12 unterschiedliche 1070 grfreut. Dann muss ich noch ein Monat warten, in der 09. werden bestimmt einige folgen



Es folgen viele, keine Sorge. 



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ist die Liste der mit den zur RX 480 kompatiblen Kühlern schon in dieser Ausgabe?



Nein, das war völlig unmöglich, da das aktuelle Heft am 24. Juni zur Druckerei musste. Wir haben die Nachtschichten dafür aufgewendet, die RX 480 als solche zu testen, alles Weitere folgt in der PCGH 09.



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal paar Bench's mit der R9 290 + FX8350 in ROTTR unter Win 10 x64 gemacht.
> _(Crimson 16.2.2. FRTC 75 FPS, Qualität Tex: High, Oberflächen Opt.: an, Shader Cache an, Freesync an)_
> In allen getesteten Grafikeinstellungen habe ich unter DX12 mehr FPS als unter DX11, sehr viel Unterschied vor allem bei den Min-FPS eingeriebenen Details.
> 
> ...



Das liegt definitiv an der Benchmarkszene, wir verwenden nur integrierte Tests, wenn es sich absolut nicht verhindern lässt. Ein FAQ und Video zur aktuellen Testszene in ROTTR liefern wir beizeiten nach. Da es sich um keinen Index-Benchmark handelt, sondern um einen relativ neuen Test, haben wir die Dukumentation dazu noch nicht fertiggestellt.

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

So, halbe Heft durchgelesen.  
Hatte gehofft, dass irgendwie mehr 1070er Modelle verglichen werden. 

Da ich meine Asus 780Ti GTX bereits verkauft habe, arbeite ich im Augenblick mit der iGPU.
Sprich noch einen Monat warten, um mir weitere Test's durchzulesen, fällt mir im Augenblick sehr schwer. 

Die Palit, wenn  man das hier erwähnen darf, überrascht doch sehr. 
Nun aber mal eine andere Frage.
Wie groß fällt denn der Unterschied von 0,4 Sone in Natura aus?
Ist dies schon deutlich wahrnehmbar oder kann man es im Grunde vernachlässigen?


----------



## cutterslade1234 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Halle als langjähriger Abonnent habe ich die Zeitung gestern kurz überflogen, musste aber feststellen das weder die neuen Geforce 1080/ 1070, noch die neuen Radeon Rx 480 im Einkaufsführer enthalten sind. Die Tests dazu waren/ sind ja auch im letzten bzw. Im aktuellen Heft.


----------



## Jobsti84 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das liegt definitiv an der Benchmarkszene, wir verwenden nur integrierte Tests, wenn es sich absolut nicht verhindern lässt. Ein FAQ und Video zur aktuellen Testszene in ROTTR liefern wir beizeiten nach. Da es sich um keinen Index-Benchmark handelt, sondern um einen relativ neuen Test, haben wir die Dukumentation dazu noch nicht fertiggestellt.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Raff


Also rein gefühlt, spielt sich's unter DX12 wesentlich smoother und flüssiger als unter DX11.
Jedenfalls für mein Empfinden.
Habe aber auch noch nicht so mega weit gespielt, jeweils grob  bis 40% (habe mit W10 neu angefangen, deswegen habe ich gerade den Vergleich)

Rein interessehalber werde ich dann aber mal benchen wie ihr, sofern da Infos zu folgen


----------



## Rolk (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Gibt es noch mehr Abonnenten die noch nichts bekommen haben oder muss ich meinem Heft wieder hinterher laufen?


----------



## cutterslade1234 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Hab's seit gestern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich würde mich immer noch, für meine durchaus ernstgemeinte Frage, über eine Antwort von seitens Raff & Co freuen. 



> Wie groß fällt denn der Unterschied von 0,4 Sone in Natura aus?
> Ist dies schon deutlich wahrnehmbar oder kann man es im Grunde vernachlässigen?


----------



## HD6870 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

So eben das E-Paper gegönnt, komme die Woche nicht an einem passenden Kiosk vorbei. Danke Jungs mal wieder für die Top Arbeit. 

Da hier eine RX480 im Hause ist war die Ausgabe ein Pflichtkauf!


----------



## DerLachs (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Hey Raff,
unter Full HD habt ihr ja auch ältere AMD-Karten wie die 7870 oder 7970 gebencht. Vielen Dank erstmal dafür, da ich so den Leistungsgewinn durch den Kauf einer RX 480 auf einen Blick ablesen kann.  Kannst du mir (oder jemand anders) sagen, welche Karte aus den WQHD-Benchmarks leistungstechnisch mit der 7970 vergleichbar ist? Mich würde nämlich der Leistungsgewinn unter WQHD noch interessieren, vorallem in Hinsicht auf die min FPS.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Das ist am ehesten die R9 280X, welche eigentlich nur eine übertaktete HD 7970 darstellt (+75 MHz GPU/+125 MHz RAM).



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich würde mich immer noch, für meine durchaus ernstgemeinte Frage, über eine Antwort von seitens Raff & Co freuen.



Die Frage kann man nicht allgemeingültig beantworten. Die Sone-Skala ist linear. Von 0,4 auf 0,8 Sone ist die Lautheit doppelt so hoch, aber in normaler Wohnlage von unterhalb des Schreibtisches aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus immer noch nicht störend. von 4,0 auf 4,4 Sone sind es nur 10 Prozent mehr Krach, der aber schon im Ausgangswert störend laut sein kann, wenn man nicht gerade an einer vielbefahrenen Strasse wohnt, eine Horde Wellensittiche zu Hause hat oder Kopfhörer trägt. Depends.


----------



## Pixy (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
In meinem Fall wäre es von 1,4 Sone auf 1,8 Sone.

Es ist eben schwer sich das vorzustellen.
Ob die Angaben nun in "db" oder in "Sone" kommen, man kann mit der Zahl nur schwer was anfangen bzw. sich nur schwer vorstellen, wie sich das in der Praxis verhält.
Vielleicht sollte man sich solch ein Messgerät mal anschaffen um selber mitzubekommen, was eigentlich wie laut ist.

Ob man die 1,8 Sone aus einem ungedämmten Gehäuse raus hört oder nicht, wäre als zusätzlicher Kommentar in dem Test sehr hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## DerLachs (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Vielen Dank Carsten. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt eure Grafikkarten-Rangliste unter Grafikkarten-Rangliste: 26 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Mega-Update] so anschaue, vergeht mir die Lust an einem Neukauf.


----------



## Jobsti84 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich würde, anstatt auf solch eine Rangliste, mir eher die Einzel-Benchmarks anschauen.
Es gibt ja immer mal Ausreißer (Die ggf. noch gefixxt werden, siehe Wolfenstein), die solche einen Wert hoch, eher aber runter treiben.

Also sehr groben Anhaltspunkt, finde ich diese aber gut.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich würde, anstatt auf solch eine Rangliste, mir eher die Einzel-Benchmarks anschauen.
> Es gibt ja immer mal Ausreißer (Die ggf. noch gefixxt werden, siehe Wolfenstein), die solche einen Wert hoch, eher aber runter treiben.
> 
> Also sehr groben Anhaltspunkt, finde ich diese aber gut.


Die Einzelbenchmarks gaben mir bis jetzt auch eher das Gefühl, dass ein Upgrade sich lohnt. Die Rangliste hat mich aber negativ überrascht. Ich muss aber so oder so warten, bis die RX 480 Customs getestet wurden. Falls diese mir nicht gefallen, warte ich auf die GTX 1060 Customs.


----------



## Jobsti84 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Bin ich recht genau einer Meinung mit dir, deswegen gebe ich auf die Gesamtrangliste erst mal nix und picke mir meine Spiele separat heraus
und schon liegt das Ding für meine Ansprüche ne ganze Ecke vor der 290.
Wobei ich mehr zu AMD tendiere, zwecks Zukunft (1060 kein SLI Support)

Gerade wenn ne neue Generation Grakas kommt, kann man oft extrem gute Schnäppchen machen,
somit super günstiges  CF.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich hätte auch Lust CF/SLI zu testen, aber dann bräuchte ich ein stärkeres Netzteil und Mainboard. Außerdem müsste ich mich in das Thema genauer einlesen. Da lohnt sich der (finanzielle) Mehraufwand bei mir nicht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lust CF/SLI zu testen, aber dann bräuchte ich ein stärkeres Netzteil und Mainboard. Außerdem müsste ich mich in das Thema genauer einlesen. Da lohnt sich der (finanzielle) Mehraufwand bei mir nicht.


Na sobald eine nicht mehr reicht und das Board mindestens 2 PCIe-16 Slots hat, ne 2te abstauben. 
IdR. ist das in 1-2 Jahren, da werden die neu unter 200,- kosten und gebraucht für 100-120,- zu haben sein,
erst Recht, wenn gerade ne neue Generation raus kommt.
Im Falle der RX 480 sollte ein 400W Netzteil ausreichen, sicher ist man ab 450W, sofern man keine 220W CPU nutzt.
Einfach dazu stecken, Strom dran, im Treiber CF aktivieren (falls deaktiviert) und loslegen.


----------



## DerLachs (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Schauen wir mal, was die Zukunft so bringt.  Erstmal müssen die RX 480 Customs mich überzeugen.
Aber ich habe eben gemerkt, dass ich kein neues Mainboard bräuchte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> In meinem Fall wäre es von 1,4 Sone auf 1,8 Sone.
> ...



"raushören" ist eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung von Einzelfällen. Hier spielen sowohl das persönliche Hörempfinden eine Rolle als auch andere Geräuschquellen in der Umgebung als auch die Dämmwirkung des eigenen Gehäuses. Leider lässt sich Lautheit objektiv nur in Form solcher Zahlen angeben. Für eine bessere Orientierung empfehle ich einen Blick in den Kühler- und Lüfter-Einkaufsführer oder in entsprechende Tests. Die dort angegebenen Sone-Werte werden ebenfalls in 50 cm Entfernung gemessen und dank der großen Zahl getesteter Produkte stehen die Chancen gut, dass man wenigstens ein Exemplar zu Hause hat und so die Lautheit live nachvollziehen kann.




Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich würde, anstatt auf solch eine Rangliste, mir eher die Einzel-Benchmarks anschauen.
> Es gibt ja immer mal Ausreißer (Die ggf. noch gefixxt werden, siehe Wolfenstein), die solche einen Wert hoch, eher aber runter treiben.
> 
> Also sehr groben Anhaltspunkt, finde ich diese aber gut.



Die Rangliste soll vor allem einen allgemeinen Durchschnittswert vermitteln, der unabhängig von der Optimierung auf ein spezifisches Spiel ist. Viele Leser kaufen ihre Grafikkarte mit Blick auf die nächsten zwei oder mehr Jahre, das heißt für Spiele die noch gar nicht erschienen sind. Die Durchschnittsperformance ist hier der beste Anhaltspunkt, den man im Moment geben kann.
Wer dagegen für ein bestimmtes Spiel von heute aufrüstet, sollte natürlich den entsprechenden Benchmark konsultieren.


----------



## Jobsti84 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich sage mal, interessant ist, wenn man  für sich nach den Benchmarks bestimmter Engines schaut.
Da performen die Grafikkarten oft ja sehr ähnlich. (CryEngine, Unreal 3/4, Doom, Fallout, Battlefield etc.)
Ausreißer gibt's aber immer mal, logo.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich auf Benchmarks, bzw. aktualisierte Reviews mit dem 16.7.1 gespannt,
der im Vgl. bis zu 8% Performance bringen kann im Vergleich zum ersten 16.5.2 _(16.20.10RC1: 0-5% & 16.7.1. 0-3% zum RC1)

Für unsereiner sind denke ich auch die Benchmarks mit festen Takt (also ohne Runtertakten) am interessantesten,
also jedenfalls für mich. Da verschieben sich solche  Benchmarks ja noch ein kleines bissel.
In meinem Fall gehe ich sogar von Speicher-OC aus, da wohl alle Karten die 2,25 stabil mitmachen, also 0-21%, im Mittel vielleicht 10% drauf rechnen.

Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er die Karte bewertet und einsetzen will.
Bei den für mich interessanten Spielen liegt das Ding mit festem Takt, samt 2,25er Speicher 
ne ganze Ecke oberhalb der R9 290, so dass sich für mich ein Sidegrade, eher sogar Upgrade lohnt,
erst Recht, wenn das Game Ramhunger hat 


PS: Toll finde ich, wenn in den Benchmarks die Karte @Stock (Boost) als auch nochmal mit festem Takt (Powertarget hoch) aufgeführt ist._


----------



## Pixy (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "raushören" ist eine sehr subjektive Einschätzung von Einzelfällen. Hier spielen sowohl das persönliche Hörempfinden eine Rolle als auch andere Geräuschquellen in der Umgebung als auch die Dämmwirkung des eigenen Gehäuses. Leider lässt sich Lautheit objektiv nur in Form solcher Zahlen angeben. Für eine bessere Orientierung empfehle ich einen Blick in den Kühler- und Lüfter-Einkaufsführer oder in entsprechende Tests. Die dort angegebenen Sone-Werte werden ebenfalls in 50 cm Entfernung gemessen und dank der großen Zahl getesteter Produkte stehen die Chancen gut, dass man wenigstens ein Exemplar zu Hause hat und so die Lautheit live nachvollziehen kann.



Hallo Torsten, 
immer ein anderer hier. 

Das ist natürlich richtig.
Man vergisst dann doch hin und wieder mal, dass das eigene "Hörmpfinden" anders ist, als der Anderen und umgekehrt.
Daher ist es in der Tat schwer, es anders als in Zahlen auszudrücken bzw. die Lautstärke zu "erklären".
Die Idee mit dem Blick in den Kühler- und Lüftereinkaufsführer, ist in der Tat gut, da werde ich bei Gelegenheit reinschauen.


----------



## JFF78 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist alte Tests von aktuell verbauten Grafikkarte anzuschauen. Wenn die alte Grafikkarte beispielsweise 1,4 sone hatte und man es leise empfindet, wird die neue Karte bei gleichem Wert oder niedriger auch höchstwahrscheinlich leise (genug) sein.

Grob kann man sagen <1 Sone => unhörbar >2 Sone => deutlich hörbar


----------



## Jobsti84 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Kommt aber halt auch immer drauf an in welchem Frequenzbereich die Peaks liegen.
Liegen sie hoch, nervt's, wird aber gut vom Gehäuse bedämpft (um so höher um so mehr).
Liegen sie tiefer, bedämpft das Gehäuse weniger, dafür empfinden wir aber auch weniger störend.

Um so höher die Frequenz, um so einfacher ist das Gehäuse zu bedämpfen, damit nix raus gelangt.
Um so höher die Frequenz, um so richtungsabhängiger der störende Ton.

Wichtig:
Der Lautstärkepegel ist immer abhängig vom Abstand.
Bei Sone ist das recht blöd umzurechnen, bei Dezibel gilt -6dB pro EntfernungsVerdopplung 
(Ab Fernfeld. Nahfeld gilt -3dB. Nahfeld haben wir je nach Größe  des Schallerzeugers + dessen Fläche, bei Grakas schätzungsweise unterhalb 20-40cm)

Beispiel:
Messung in 5cm Abstand: 50dB
Umrechnung: (Nahfeld bis 40cm, danach Fernfeld)
10cm: 47dB
20cm: 44dB
40cm: 41dB
80cm: 35dB
160cm: 29dB

Ist mit Sone leider net so easy-going.


----------



## Ogami (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Tolle Ausgabe, danke 

Freu mich schon auf die Nächste...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> immer ein anderer hier.
> 
> Das ist natürlich richtig.
> ...



Als Kühlungsfachredakteur darf ich das nie vergessen (wäre aber auch schwierig, wenn man selbst unter 0,1 Sone noch Unterschiede hört und einem Hersteller 4 Sone "Silent"-Testmuster schicken ) und mache insgesamt die meisten Lautheitsmessungen. Deswegen habe ich mich mal in die Frage an den Kollegen eingemischt


----------



## SilentHunter (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Im Graka Ranking habt ihr die Speicherbelegungserklärung anstatt bei der 970 in das Feld der 780ti gedruckt.

Nun zu dem Artikel bezüglich AC

Da steht :

Ein Last-Minute-Gegencheck mit einer GTX 1080 zeigte übrigens, dass  diese vom Wechsel auf DX12 profitiert, aber mit per settings.ini manuell  abgeschaltetem AC unter DX12 noch einmal an Leistung zulegen kann.
In einer Randnotiz wird mit einem Satz erwähnt das die Radeon in 1080p  in der Voreinstellung hoch mit AC bis zu 23% zulegt. Das wars dann aber  auch schon in Bezug auf Radeonwerten.

 Desweiteren:
Übrigens: Der Test lastet eine moderne Radeon-Karte nur unzureichend  aus, sadass ein Abdrucken des Diagramms eher zur weiteren Verwirrung  beitragen würde. Daher an dieser Stelle die Anmerkung: Die Radeon ist  selbstverständlich zu mindestens der selben Concurrency fähig, kann  darüber hinaus nicht nur auf SM respektive CU-Ebene Grafik und Compute  mischen, sondern auch innerhalb einer Compute Unit Wafefronts genannte  Instruktionsbündel aus beiden Domains ausführen .

Dort wurden nur die Pascalkarten und ihre Werte bezüglich Asynchronous   Compute Diagrammen herangezogen. Bei den Karten die dies von Haus aus   nicht in HW unterstützen.


Da ist für mich jetzt der Punkt erreicht mein Print Abo zu kündigen.  Liebe PCGH bis jetzt war ich noch halbwegs guter Hoffnung das die eine  oder andere sehr zum Vorteil für NV gewählte Ausducksweise  oder  formulierte Satz eher unglückliche Zufälle oder Ausrutscher waren. Nach  diesem Artikel fehlt es mir jedoch so recht am Glauben zur Besserung.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Witzig, erst am Wochenende wurden wir bzw. ich im Speziellen für "rote" Formulierungen gerügt. Insofern ist alles in Ordnung, es hält sich die Waage. Wir haben kein Interesse daran, eine der beiden GPU-Schmieden besser dastehen zu lassen, weder direkt noch mittels unterschwelliger Botschaften. Ehrlich. 

Bezüglich der anderen Dinge wird sich Carsten gewiss bald äußern.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> In meinem Fall wäre es von 1,4 Sone auf 1,8 Sone.
> ...



Ja, ich verstehe dein Dilemma, aber ad hoc habe ich keine Lösung, wie man das direkt lösen könnte. Wie gesagt macht ja auch die Umgebungsgeräuschkulisse einiges aus. In unserem schallarmen Raum hörst du auch zwischen 1,4 und 1,8 Sone noch einen Unterschied aus dem Gehäuse. Im Office aber ganz sicher nicht. Zu hause... naja, spätabends, wenn kein Verkehr mehr auf den Straßen ist, vielleicht schon. Tagsüber mit zwitschernden Vögeln, zirpenden Grillen und dem minütlichen LKW eher nicht - oder nur wenig. Noch weniger, wenn der PC unterm Schreibtisch steht, mehr, wenn er direkt neben deinem Ohr auf der Tischplatte ist.

Generell kann man das nur ungeheuer schwer sagen. Zumal auch nicht jeder gleich auf verschiedene Frequenzen reagiert.




DerLachs schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Carsten.
> Wenn ich mir jetzt eure Grafikkarten-Rangliste unter Grafikkarten-Rangliste: 26 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Mega-Update] so anschaue, vergeht mir die Lust an einem Neukauf.



Dazu stimme ich dem Kollegen hier mal zu, speziell dem letzten Satz.




Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich würde, anstatt auf solch eine Rangliste, mir eher die Einzel-Benchmarks anschauen.
> Es gibt ja immer mal Ausreißer (Die ggf. noch gefixxt werden, siehe Wolfenstein), die solche einen Wert hoch, eher aber runter treiben.
> 
> Also sehr groben Anhaltspunkt, finde ich diese aber gut.



Grober Anhaltspunkt. Selbst entscheiden ist immer noch unschlagbar. 




SilentHunter schrieb:


> Nun zu dem Artikel bezüglich AC
> 
> Da steht :
> 
> ...


Genau steht da:


> Ein Last-Minute-Gegencheck mit einer GTX 1080 zeigte übrigens, dass diese vom Wechsel auf DX12 profitiert, aber mit per settings.ini manuell abgeschaltetem AC unter Direct X 12 noch einmal an Leistung zulegen kann: Von 84,4
> Fps unter DX11 auf 92,1 Fps unter DX12 mit AC auf maximal 93,7 Fps (DX12 ohne AC). Gemessen haben wir auch hier in 1080p mit „hoher“ Voreinstellung, allerdings hat sich diese aufgrund eines zwischenzeitlichen Updates für Ashes of the
> Singularity auf Version 1.23.20458 verändert und standardmäßig ist etwa kein 2× Multisample-AA mehr aktiv.



Was wir getan haben: Messung in DX11, DX12 und DX12 ohne AC. 
Fazit Geforce: 
DX12 > DX11
DX12 *ohne* AC > DX12 mit AC
Fazit Radeon:
DX12 > DX11
DX12 *MIT* AC > DX12 ohne AC

Das ist doch genau das, was du als Ergebnis erwartet hast? Zumindest liest sich das, was du weiter unten geschrieben hast, so. Nur der Grund ist ein anderer (s.u.).

Die Radeon-Werte und deren Überlegenheit im AotS-Benchmark haben wir bereits in einem vorhergehenden Artikel thematisiert. Und das AotS-Update kam erst nach dem Launch der RX 480, also als dieser jetzige Artikel schon fertig war - die Info wurde also quasi Last-Minute eingefügt, daher keine vollumfängliche neue Benchmarkorgie.



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Desweiteren: Übrigens: Der Test lastet eine moderne Radeon-Karte nur unzureichend  aus, sadass ein Abdrucken des Diagramms eher zur weiteren Verwirrung  beitragen würde. Daher an dieser Stelle die Anmerkung: Die Radeon ist  selbstverständlich zu mindestens der selben Concurrency fähig, kann  darüber hinaus nicht nur auf SM respektive CU-Ebene Grafik und Compute  mischen, sondern auch innerhalb einer Compute Unit Wafefronts genannte  Instruktionsbündel aus beiden Domains ausführen .
> 
> Dort wurden nur die Pascalkarten und ihre Werte bezüglich Asynchronous   Compute Diagrammen herangezogen. Bei den Karten die dies von Haus aus   nicht in HW unterstützen.


Zur Erklärung für die Mitleser hier im Thread: Das bezieht sich auf einen komplett anderen Absatz und einen anderen Test.
Verwendet wurde eine Pascal- und eine Maxwell-v2-Karte. Die Diagramme und deren zugrundeliegende _Mess_ergebnisse zeigen eindeutig, dass Pascal im Gegensatz zu Maxwell bei gleichzeitiger Beauftragung einer Grafik- und einer Compute-Queue immer nur solange braucht, wie das Maximum der beiden Einzelzeiten. Die beiden Queues werden also durchaus gleichzeitig, wenn auch in verschiedenen SMs ausgeführt. Die Maxwell-v2-Karte zeigt hingegen, dass ihre Ausführungszeit die Summe der beiden Einzel-Queues ist, also eine serielle Ausführung (nacheinander) vorliegt.

Wie bereits in dem o.g. früheren Test (ich glaube vor 2 oder 3 Ausgaben) angemerkt und anhand von Messwerten (mit einem von AMD stammenden Programm!!) belegt, können Art und Umfang der AC-Nutzung bei verschiedenen Architekturen verschiedene Auswirkungen haben. Eine Optimierung auf jede einzelne wäre daher für optimale Fps-Ausbeute nötig. Das fand in AotS offenbar nicht statt.




SilentHunter schrieb:


> Da ist für mich jetzt der Punkt erreicht mein Print Abo zu kündigen.  Liebe PCGH bis jetzt war ich noch halbwegs guter Hoffnung das die eine  oder andere sehr zum Vorteil für NV gewählte Ausducksweise  oder  formulierte Satz eher unglückliche Zufälle oder Ausrutscher waren. Nach  diesem Artikel fehlt es mir jedoch so recht am Glauben zur Besserung. MfG


Schade, aber offenbar hast du diese Entscheidung aufgrund von falschen Basis-Informationen getroffen.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Soll sich jeder gerne selber die Print holen und sehen das auch du hier nicht den ganzen Zusammenhängenden Inhalt wiedergeben hast . Aber es ist in den letzten Printausgaben immer häufiger vorgekommen das bei negativen NV Aspekten sehr wohlwollende Formulierungen getroffen wurden bei AMD sehr reisserische . Bei NV wurde noch etwas AMD kritisches angemerkt während dies im Falle von AMD in der Regel einfach unkommentiert stehen gelassen wurde. 
Man kann mit Journalistischer Freiheit und dem Stil eines Verfassers jetzt kommen aber auch mit klar erkennbaren Tendenzen. Wer objektiv berichtet hat solche Stilmittel und verfärbte Wortwahl nicht nötig. Insgesamt habt ihr in den letzten 12 Monaten diese Zwischenzeilichen Misstöne auf ein fast unerträgliches Maß hochgeschraubt. Scheinbar bin ich ja kein Einzellfall Dem sowas aufgefallen ist. Persönlich finde ich es sehr schade und ihr habt sowas früher nicht nötig gehabt. 
Es ist das selbe wie hier eine als Topnews gewertete mit fragwürdigem Inhalt versehene News als Topnews auf der Startseite zu belassen . Die ein Fehlverhalten niedrigster Beweggründe suggeriert anstatt sauber recherchiert und Herstellerübergreifend alle Aspekte des Themas dabei zu beleuchten.

Ihr solltet euch wieder von diesem ich bezeichne es mal übertrieben als Trashjournalismus entfernen . Das habt ihr doch eigentlich nicht nötig. 

MfG

@Edit: Diese Aussage muß mir nun keiner versuchen schön zu reden .

Übrigens: Der Test lastet eine moderne Radeon-Karte nur unzureichend   aus, sadass ein Abdrucken des Diagramms eher zur weiteren Verwirrung   beitragen würde. Daher an dieser Stelle die Anmerkung: Die Radeon ist   selbstverständlich zu mindestens der selben Concurrency fähig, kann   darüber hinaus nicht nur auf SM respektive CU-Ebene Grafik und Compute   mischen, sondern auch innerhalb einer Compute Unit Wafefronts genannte   Instruktionsbündel aus beiden Domains ausführen .

Danke ich habe meine Entscheidung für Kündigung Print aus den für mich richtigen Gründen getroffen .

Im Graka Ranking der Print habt ihr die Speicherbelegungserklärung anstatt bei der 970 in das Feld der 780ti gedruckt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Im Graka Ranking der Print habt ihr die Speicherbelegungserklärung anstatt bei der 970 in das Feld der 780ti gedruckt.



Dieser Bug ist in der 07 zu finden und in der 08 bereits gefixt.  In der kommenden 09 ändert sich aber wieder vieles (neue Prozentwerte und Teilnehmer).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



SilentHunter schrieb:


> Soll sich jeder gerne selber die Print holen und sehen das auch du hier nicht den ganzen Zusammenhängenden Inhalt wiedergeben hast .
> [...]
> @Edit: Diese Aussage muß mir nun keiner versuchen schön zu reden .


Schönreden? Ich habe lediglich versucht, dir den Inhalt nochmal zu erklären. 

Adios.


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dieser Bug ist in der 07 zu finden und in der 08 bereits gefixt.  In der kommenden 09 ändert sich aber wieder vieles (neue Prozentwerte und Teilnehmer).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Das ist selbstredend korrekt .


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Die Bechmarkergebnisse zum Vergleich der gängigen Windows Versionen, zeigt mittlerweile Windows 10 in Führung. Zusätzlich war auffällig, dass Windows 10 den Vram mehr befüllt. Das liegt wahrscheinlich am WDDM 2.0. Es wäre interessant, falls noch nicht geschehen, Windows 10 dahingehend zu untersuchen. Wie sich beispielsweise FPS und Frametimes im Vram Limit darstellen.


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

so nun ist die zeit gekommen, Radeon RX 480: Bilder erster Partnerkarten zeigen teuflische Details - ComputerBase ihr solltet die Ref 480 gegen eine costum karte ersetzen, die costum karten bieten vorne weg eine 8pol pcie.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Sobald wir eine bekommen - gern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Es sind mehrere auf dem Weg oder kurz davor. 

... das hilft dem Leistungsindex, welcher mit Referenzkarten entsteht, aber nicht weiter.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Es sind mehrere auf dem Weg oder kurz davor.
> 
> ... das hilft dem Leistungsindex, welcher mit Referenzkarten entsteht, aber nicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Da wäre doch aber mal interessant, wie sich das Verhältnis mit Custom-Karten auf beiden Seiten verschieben würde. Kannst du das mal bitte nebenbei mittesten? *SCNR*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ha, den versteh ich! 

 (Insider-Witz: Bei Grafikkarten kann man unheimlich viel testen und alles dauert unheimlich lange. Da gibt's kein "nebenbei" und schon gar nicht, wenn wir von der Ermittlung mehrerer Indexwerte sprechen.)

MfG,
Raff


----------



## toni28 (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Witzig, erst am Wochenende wurden wir bzw. ich im Speziellen für "rote" Formulierungen gerügt



Von wem? Etwa Carsten?  *scnr*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Von dir jedenfalls nicht, mit Gewissheit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



toni28 schrieb:


> Von wem? Etwa Carsten?  *scnr*



Nö, ich war am Wochenende mit Doom-Zocken beschäftigt. Auf meiner RX 480.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Carsten und ich haben anschließend im MP gezockt und geherrscht. Ich habe meine Nano verwendet. Die, die neben dem FX rechnet. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## troschan (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ich fand übrigens den Artikel zu den "Lapdogs" super interessant, vielen Dank dafür!

Auch direkt als Anregung vielleicht mal einen Schwerpunkt/Reihe zu "Hardware fürs Zocken im Wohnzimmer" zu machen. Und dann evt. halt was anderes als der übliche "Wie baue ich mir eine SteamBox"-Artikel, sondern mehr auf die kleinen  Helferlein einzugehen, wie z.B. Steam Link, VoiceChat im Wohnzimmer, Vergleich von Controllern, Lapdogs und klassischer Maus/Tastatur-Kombi...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*



toni28 schrieb:


> Von wem? Etwa Carsten?  *scnr*



Ich bin jetzt übrigens auch offiziell „rot“:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...80-im-test-degen-statt-keule-post8348864.html


----------



## warrumska (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Mich beschäftigt der Test des 6 Kerners 6800k. Ich sehe Vor-undNachteile.
Hat es nun Sinn jetzt das Geld für diesen Prozessor in einen High-End Gaming Rechner zu investieren in der Hoffnung das bald mehr Spiele diese Kerne optimal nutzen.
Habe ich dadurch spürbare Nachteile wenn ich ihn ohne OC betreibe mit Verbindung einer 1080GTX.
Oder bin ich doch mit einem 6700K auf der sicheren und besseren Seite.?


----------



## bonbon2k (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich die Frage auch hier stelle, aber hab seit 17. Juli keine Antwort erhalten (Feedbackthread).

Ihr schreibt bei der Palit und Gainward 1080, dass sie effektiv 4 Slots benötigt. In der Tabelle "Übersicht der Herstellerdesigns" schreibt ihr, dass sie eine 2.5 Slot Kühllösung hat. In der Tabelle mit den Eigenschaften und den Wertungen steht 3 Slots. Ich bin leicht verwirrt  braucht das Teil nun wirklich effektiv 4 Slots oder ist das ein Fehler? Meint ihr wegen der 4 Slots den Raum, den sie zum atmen braucht?


----------



## Emiterr123 (8. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Ihr hättet im Artikel auch erwähnen können, dass die Palit und Gainward Karten (Gamerock Premium und Phoenix GLH) nicht lieferbar sind (sieht glaube ich bei den 1080ern nicht besser aus). Habe vor ca. vier Wochen die Gainward Gtx 1070 Phoenix GLH bestellt und ein Liefertermin ist immer noch nicht in Sicht. Auf Anfrage an Gainward schrieb mir ein Mitarbeiter, ich soll mir doch die GS holen, diese Karte wäre verfügbar.


----------



## Joschka20 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PCGH 08/2016: Megatest Radeon RX 480, 12× Custom Designs GTX 1070/1080, Core i7-6800K vs. i7-5820K u.v.m. Auf DVD: Fallen Enchantress Leg. Heroes*

Danke für die Information


----------

